# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Telepatia, fenomen apo rastesi

## kikimiki

A besoni se telepatia ekziston si fenomen apo mund ti konsiderojme si  ngjarje te rastesishme.

Kam mbi dhjete vjet i martuar dhe me gruan me ndodhin disa fenomene  qe nganjehere me habisin , nuk di si ti interpretoj si rastesi apo  mbase njeri nga ne te dy eshte telepat dhe nuk di se cili mund te jete?
Ndodh  psh kur duam te marrim ne tel me njeri tjetrin qe une behem gati ta marr dhe bie zilja dhe shikoj qe eshte ime shoqe, ose e kunderta , kjo ndodh gati cdo dite
Ose  qellon qe jemi duke ndenjur dhe  per nje moment une them dicka dhe me thote ime shoqe , ua ate po mendoja edhe une dhe e kunderta , por ndodh aq shpesh sa me duket e cuditeshme dhe kjo me ndodh vetem me time shoqe,

----------


## Etna Etna

Shpirti jot binjak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

kikimiki harrove te permendesh qe kur ti je duke kenduar ne mendje nje melodi, ajo vjen dhe e kendon me ze, pikerisht ne ate pike te refrenit ku je edhe ti...

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Telepatia, fenomen apo rastesi


rastesi fenomenale...tani nje gje eshte ne kete rast,ose keni aq vjet martuar sa jeni bere si moter e vella,ose i stisni keto rastesi per t'i bere qefin njeri tjetrit..

----------


## kiniku

> Ose  qellon qe jemi duke ndenjur dhe  per nje moment une them dicka dhe me thote ime shoqe , ua ate po mendoja edhe une dhe e kunderta , por ndodh aq shpesh sa me duket e cuditeshme dhe kjo me ndodh vetem me time shoqe,


Interesante. Kjo me se miri shpjegohet nga Ogist Dypeni, personazh i E.A.Poe ne Murders in the Rue Morgue, ku O.D. fillon te "lexoje" mendimet e bashkebiseduesit, mirepo jo duke ia lexuar mendimet ne te vertete, por duke e analizuar rrjedhen e ngjarjeve dhe gjuhen e trupit. Ne rastin me shoqen tende kjo nuk eshte telepati po thjesht koincidence ngase te dy jeni ne te njejten rrjedhe, jeni protagoniste te te njejtave ngjarje, mbase edhe ia nxisni mendimet dhe pergjigjet e caktuara njeri tjetrit, jeni pothuaj se te njejten frenkuence, tendenca automatike per pershtatje, etj etj. Nuk ka asgje mbinatyrore ketu. Shpesh me ndodh edhe mua.

----------


## bindi

> Kjo qe te kane ndodhur ty nuk quhet egzakt telepati por the response to a magnetic field or some kind of waves or other forms of energy qe gjenden rreth teje and all your surroundings.
> Ti me tet'shoqe gjendeni ne nje electromagnetic field dhe pak a shume kjo quhet kordinim i "valeve", which is the best thing happen ne nje cift.


' te gjitha i ke spjeguar" ,vetm ka mbet te na perkthesh ate qe ke thane!Lol

----------

